# you planted (fs)



## Ali Smith

שלום

When addressing a girl is 'You planted' נָטַ֫עְתְּ or נָטַ֫עַתְּ or נָטַ֫עַת? I'm talking about classical Hebrew.

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## Drink

Either of the first two. Probably more likely the second one. Not the third one.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks, but in the second one there seems to be no reason for a דגש קל in the ת. Or is it a דגש חזק?


----------



## Drink

It's a dagesh qal. It's there because the first form is the original form, but the epenthetic vowel was likely added after spirantization of begedkefet letters ceased to be productive.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! Does this happen with all third-guttural qal verbs? I think it does because Lambdin (see attachments) gives שמעת as the diagnostic of a greater pattern for all third-guttural qal verbs.


----------



## Drink

Yes, it's pretty regular.


----------



## JAN SHAR

How come there is a schwa under the ע in נָטַ֫עְתְּ ? Wouldn't we expect secondary opening as we do in, for example, מַחֲנֶה? A guttural cannot tolerate a schwa, right? That's why we have the half-vowel under the ח in מַחֲנֶה, which means "camp".

In fact, why do we have a schwa under the guttural in the other forms of the suffix conjugation? For example, נָטַעְתִּי‎ and נְטַעְתֶּם‎?


----------



## Drink

Gutturals certainly can have a shva nach under them. Sometimes it becomes a chataf vowel, sometimes it does not.


----------



## Ali Smith

Drink said:


> Gutturals certainly can have a shva nach under them. Sometimes it becomes a chataf vowel, sometimes it does not.


I believe gutturals usually change the שְׁוָא (be it שְׁוָא נָח‎ or שְׁוָא נָע‎) into חֲטַף פַּתָּח. In fact, the only time they do not is when they're the third root letter of a suffix-conjugation verb, as is the case in נָטַעְתִּי‎ 'I planted'.


----------



## Drink

That is incorrect, and I've demonstrated this to you previously with many examples. It's very common for gutturals to retain shva nach (not shva na or shva merachef, but only shva nach) in any position in the word. I'm sure you can find plenty of examples of this yourself if you look for them.


----------

